# Fun Question!......



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, we all have a favorite national pro or pros we'd like to spend a day on the water with. After several years of getting my rear kicked in local and regional tournaments there are some local guys I'd love to spend a day with.

For me it might be the legendary Ron Kotch throwing crankbaits or Nick Prvonazac from NE Ohio.

Let's hear who your day on the lake would be with, lots of good fisherman in our backyard!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to get out on Erie with Al Linder and count the number of times he takes off and replaces his hat in one day.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I have fished with Prvonazac but my pick would be Mike Ike and then

Joe Balog on erie and then Steve Clapper the next day. 

Mark


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I would like to get out on Erie with Al Linder and count the number of times he takes off and replaces his hat in one day.



You'd need a calculator


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my pick would be bill dance.given the penchant we both have for misadventures on the water,it would no doubt have the makngs of the all time number 1 "greatest bloopers" video


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> my pick would be bill dance.given the penchant we both have for misadventures on the water,it would no doubt have the makngs of the all time number 1 "greatest bloopers" video


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having had a First Hand Experiece with you, all I can say is Bill can't even come close to you!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Professional: KVD, Tim horton, or Ike

Local guys I would like to fish with:

Charlie Hartley (could have listed under pro, but we all know he is), Nick Prvonozac, Or the erie guys for some fun smallmouth action Coates/Balog/King/Clapper/Vitalaro


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool topic.

I've already fished with nip!!!! 

I 'd like to have fished with Ron Yurko in his heyday. The absolute best skinny water, little jig fisherman around!! Probably still has the record for most money won on Ohio waters.

Second would be Gary Dees on the Ohio River.


On the pro side...Tommy Biffle or Denny Brauer, they fish kinda like I do!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Vic Vatalaro hands down Vic is a Lake Erie Smallmouth Ninja, maybe if I keep buying Ranger's from them I'll get to fish with him one day.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...and I'm fortunate enough to have a yearly arse handing from Cull'in  

I'd personally wanna fish with Claude Fishburne (AKA FISH FISHBURNE)- he's a nut!

On a local level I'd really really really like to be in ANY of the notorious names boats on Portage when they win. I'd just like to see how it's done. A limit is an accomplishment for me on that mud hole.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

chalk another one up for Yurko. He flat out dominated with his homemade hair jig and a spinning rod. 

another reason might be he loved to fish the river


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Topic!

For me it would be:

Lake Erie: Bryan Coates, Steve Clapper, Vic Vitalaro.

Closer to home on the Ohio River it would be Bill Lowen, and Gary Dees.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Like Nip said, to be in boat with any "semi"-pro from around here while they are in the zone (especially at Portage!) would be an awesome experience. guys like cullin' (Shriver), Ed Hankins, Dan Klein, Ron Kotch, Marty Salchak, Al Workman, or Chip Tucker. These guys can flat-out catch bass. I wonder how much money and or boats these cats have won combined???


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

For me it would be Mike Reeves, all yea i fish with him almost every weekend. Now on a seroius note, a trip with KVD would be awesome. Locally any of the smallie guru's on Alum would be a learning experience. Had a trip planned with N. Provonozac at mosquito until the hurricain changed my plans. Havn't fish with Nick since college and i learned a lot then. Closer to home Jim Hite and Brian Caudill are tough to beat. (they won team bass extreme points 2 years in a row plus this years championship.) Nice job guys.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Not sure about him being Pro, but Ray Wise Indian Lake would be my pick.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah Marshall, you are getting weekly instruction courtesy of me 

Locally (Central Ohio), I would have to say Jim Hite, Brian Caudill, Matt Smith or Larry Hall. All of those guys are a step above in my opinion.

From the pros, KVD or Ike would be my top choices.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yurko would b my pick, but there are a ton of guys that are amazing in various aspects


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I want to throw Robert "Chip" Tucker in there. Dude has the most uncanny ability to locate fish!

I could probably go out with him sometime if I'd just ask!


----------



## MinnKota (Jul 24, 2007)

UM..... MARK ZONA We are both Stuck in the 80's so if the fishing is slow ther would be plenty of on the Water karaoke.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very intersting topic and picks so far. If given the chance I'd have to go with Joe Balog or Steve Clapper for an Erie trip. I don't get to go up there very often so I definetly would learn alot from them about fishing mother Erie:B


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

as far as pros i would love to fish with KVD or IKE. And local I would love the chance to fish with Cull'n


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> And local I would love the chance to fish with Cull'n


That's very flattering, I'm certainly nobody special. PM me, I'll take you out anytime!


----------

